# New Avatar



## Dan Anderson (Oct 28, 2010)

Thought y'all would like to see this.  I was 15 years old when this picture was taken.  It was at the 1967 Seattle Open Karate Championships.

Yours,
Dan "Getting Older Every Second" Anderson


----------



## Omar B (Oct 28, 2010)

Is that Ed Parker?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 29, 2010)

yes.  that's me and Mr. Parker in 1967.

Dan


----------

